# My 2011 Glut Orange S5.



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Car has Black Alcantera Interior, 6 Speed, Sport Diff, B&O, Nav etc....

Quite a few mods planned also. 

...stay tuned you will be seeing a bunch more of it in the coming weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nick, your car looks amazing. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

yes please


----------



## LYKUNO (May 23, 2002)

NSalvatore said:


> Car has Black Alcantera Interior, 6 Speed, Sport Diff, B&O, Nav etc....
> 
> Quite a few mods planned also.
> 
> ...stay tuned you will be seeing a bunch more of it in the coming weeks.


Fabulous color! Reminds me of my '74 2002Tii in Inka Orange (long since gone). Looking forward to seeing more of your car!


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Nick, your car looks amazing. Thanks for posting it.


x2, this color is absolutley sick on S5, love it!


----------



## aaron1085 (May 21, 2007)

you're a GLUT alright....lovely


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

I had no idea they made the S5 in that color. My world just got brighter.

PS I don't think anyone would mind a few interior shots.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*A few new pics of the S5....*

Took a while but here are some pics I took tonight....car now has the AWE Downpipes and Exhaust, H&R Spacers...20mm front and 25mm rear, 20% Tint all around, swiped off the V8 quarter panel badges...and had the V1 hardwired. 

Next on the list will be an APR ECU Tune, some coilovers and new wheels....

Enjoy....











Have a good weekend.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

FULLOFGLI said:


> I had no idea they made the S5 in that color. My world just got brighter.
> 
> PS I don't think anyone would mind a few interior shots.


They dont, unless someone wants to plunk down the money for Audi Exclusive paint. There are only a few orange S5 coupes out there...but even then I am not sure what shade of Orange they are...Be it Papaya, Signal, Glut/Solar etc. The color is much more common in Europe on everything from R8s and the like...here in the states we dont see it but for the TTS, and even then it is pretty rare. 

I will try to take some interior shots......Its your normal S5 interior with Carbon trim and the Black Alcantara/Leather seats.


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

I remember your IY b4 s4, IY 20th, tt, and now this... all beautiful cars... congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just launched this car as a project series here on Fourtitude. Thanks Nick for contributing it. We look forward to working with you. We're not sure we entirely get the fixation you SSL guys have with citrus Audis but we're digging your orange coupe in a big way.   

* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

very nice 

is Glut Orange darker than Solar Orange 

can you give us the Paint code Zerin?


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion guys....Zerin just took the photos. He drives a Red '10 S4 now. The car is mine. 


Regarding the paint code, its 3F3F. Glut and Solar are one and the same color. 

Solar can be seen on the TTS here in the states. You will notice on Audi.de when you build a TTS its Glut Orange. 

My windowsticker did not come with a color listed, Just Audi exclusive paint. The only sticker on the entire car that had anything to do with the color was this in the trunk, by the spare tire.... 

a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicksalvatore/4927251555/" title="IMG00045-20100825-1634 by TheChef810, on Flickr">


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

...on the above if you are wondering. Q0Q0 is the standard internal Audi code for "audi exclusive paint" regardless of color. Actual code as stated is 3F3F.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Car looks great in that color, congrats! 7 Audis in 7 years is impressive (I'm only on my 6th in 9 years)! :thumbup: 

Why the spacers though... it looks lifted?


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Spacers make a world of difference moving the wheel out to the edge of the fenders. Really gives the car a wider stance and more aggressive look. The wheel gap was there with out the spacers as well...trust me. The S5 visually looks higher as factory OEM than say an S4. The suspension in the near future will eliminate the wheel gap, leaving a finger or so gap for a very clean look with out being slammed. This combined with the spacers will be ideal. 

Depending on wheel choice, if I can get them in the correct offset, the spacers will be taken off.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok thanks for the clarification 

we had these two Glut/Solar Orange beauties for a while


----------



## 26pt2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. Let me be the first one to ask you to contact me if you wish when your 3 years or so of ownership is up. I would certainly like to get it from you then if available, and it would make sense for both of us. And yes, I have had 7 Audis going way back to a 100LS (which I am trying to get again) to my current one. Many thanks!


----------



## flyinlow007 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't want to seem nosy, but what does the exclusive paint option cost? I'm looking at ordering an A5


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

He mentioned it in the article ($2500).


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Yep $2500. 

Audi Exclusive paint is pretty simple. 

$2500 for any current or prior Audi paint color. *

$6000 for any paint color that you can find on any other OEM's cars **

* There are a few select colors in which Audi will still charge 6000 for there own colors. Ipanema Brown and Panther Black are examples. Also Audi will NOT let Pearl White, such as Casablanca White be ordered any longer. Something about environmental codes. 

** Any OEM car colors are options but for Lamborghini.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There are actually price lists that itemize this and really any other Audi Exclusive option for the car. For instance, that's where I found the Black Optics option for my S4 before Titanium Package existed. That said, for cars other than R8 and A8, the price list is short and sweet for now. Your dealership should be able to provide that to you. If not, and you're serious about your consideration for Audi Exclusive, shoot me a note george(at)fourtitude.com and I'll send it through to the AoA Audi Exclusive rep.


----------



## boostedgolf (May 25, 2001)

What's up Nick it's Brian, been a long time. How's life treating you? Car looks good man!! Wifey got an A5 Sline last night.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

A few subtle changes to the rear. The clamps that where explosed under the AWE exhaust have been turned up....

...got my Black plates in and also added the Audi Carbon Fibre plate frame. 


Not seen, is the APR tune now on the car also. 

Really enjoying it. Coilovers and Wheels are next and will finish it off...

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

I understand it can be a personal thing, but I do not understand why the majority of installers align exhausts on these cars so the tips stick out so far. Personally it drives me crazy.

Good work though!


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Video...*

Hey guys... 

Part 2 of the Fourtitude.com Project Glut S5 series is going to be posted soon...Since I took delivery of the car about 4 months ago the car has under gone some transformation and in Part 2 of the series it will focus on some AWE, APR and H&R goodies. 

Here is a brief youtube clip on the exhaust I took the other day while messing around with my Canon DSLR. 

Enjoy...


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

This car is amazing.


----------

